# Conformation, Condition, and Long Pasterns



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the hrose I am riding now has long pasterns, and is already showing some drop in them, but the vet said that the best thing for them was to ride, a lot. it keeps the tendons strong. jumping might not be a hot idea, though.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> the hrose I am riding now has long pasterns, and is already showing some drop in them, but the vet said that the best thing for them was to ride, a lot. it keeps the tendons strong. jumping might not be a hot idea, though.


That's the same advice a few people have given me. That little or no riding/exercise would do more harm than good. I don't want to push her too hard though and end up with some serious issues.

We started in jumping (we maxed at 18inches :lol but after a couple of months of that, I don't think it's her cup of tea! Plus the strain it could cause coming down is a bit worrisome.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Her pasterns are a bit long, but she is also quite straight in the hind leg, and built downhill. The combo of hind leg conformation and downhill build cause even more strain on her front legs.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Leg her up slowly, so that by gradually increasing the workload (increase speed or distance, not both at once!) you give her the maximum chance to strengthen those soft tissues (ligaments and tendons) and avoid injury. While her heart and lungs will adapt to increased exercise demands within 4-6 weeks, it can take 3-6 months for the soft tissues and bones to catch up, and those are the body parts likely to get injured from overuse in any horse or human. That said, my QH and I do endurance, so long pasterns or no, you've already got a leg up on us, so to speak.  Have fun! And try not to worry too much, though I know that can be tough. If your horse is happy and healthy and you are happy and healthy, it's all good!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

dont trim her toes and cause more strain. Trim her to her natural length.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Took quick shot of her foot up close. Somehow taking a photo of the other side slipped my mind- doh!










I have an appointment with a pretty reputable trimmer. According to the input of several people far more experience than me, her toes are a bit too long and it may be affecting her angles. The trimmer will hopefully be getting them going in the right direction over the next few weeks.

Will definitely be doing some slow conditioning! Distance more than speed for now. She's been in the pasture and isn't totally out of shape, but our rides have been limited to the arena (which is about the change as of tomorrow- yay!) so I haven't been getting in any distance work.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone mentioned that her front left is club. I don't know much about club foot but thought it was far more upright than my horse has. :?

Thoughts? Will ask this to the trimmer as well.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She does look to have quite long toes and underrun heels. If you want a full hoof critique post in the hoof section of the health area. There are some really experienced people that are great at hoof critiques. I can't see her other hoof well enough, but doesn't jump out at me as being clubbed. It does look like it might be being trimmed at the wrong angle though.

See this link on how to take hoof pics for critique: http://www.all-natural-horse-care.com/good-hoof-photos.html


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Tryst said:


> She does look to have quite long toes and underrun heels. If you want a full hoof critique post in the hoof section of the health area. There are some really experienced people that are great at hoof critiques. I can't see her other hoof well enough, but doesn't jump out at me as being clubbed. It does look like it might be being trimmed at the wrong angle though.
> 
> See this link on how to take hoof pics for critique: Good Hoof Photos - How to take Good Hoof Photos


Thanks for the link! A good one to save. 

After her trim Friday I'll get some good photos following that how to and may post them in Hoof Care. These are her feet 3 weeks out after her last trim. This new trimmer is supposed to be very good so we'll see how things go!


----------

